
Apple should replace the MacBook keyboard with a touchscreen - gerbilly
https://mashable.com/2018/06/02/apple-should-kill-macbook-pro-keyboard/
======
_bxg1
LOL. After the way people rioted when they touch-ified just the F keys? I
don't even mind that but I would mind this. This would totally kill MacBooks
for programmers.

~~~
fetus8
Seriously. The MacBook would no longer be a real option for most professionals
and developers if this happened.

The title of this article almost seems like satire.

